# [SOLVED] dhcp checking xxx is available on attached networks

## psotnik

Witam, mam nieco głupie pytanie ale juz mnie   :Twisted Evil:  a man i google nie sprzyjaja mi dzis. Chodzi o uruchamianie interfejsu wlan, mam 

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     wlan0 connected to ESSID "WLAN" at 00:06:4F:54:3B:7A

 *     in managed mode on channel 6 (WEP disabled)

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.2 starting

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: offered 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1 `tc'

wlan0: checking 192.168.0.2 is available on attached networks

wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1 `tc'

wlan0: leased 192.168.0.2 for 259200 seconds                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *       wlan0 received address 192.168.0.2/24

```

nie można jakoś teog obejść

```

wlan0: checking 192.168.0.2 is available on attached networks

wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.0.2 from 192.168.0.1 `tc'

```

czy to sprawdzanie jest niezbędne? bo czesto mam timeout i do bani   :Sad: 

nie mam skoonfigurowanego klienta dhcp dhclient.conf

a w configu interfejsu mam wskazanie tylko na dhcp, jak to ugrysc?

----------

## gall

Konfiguracja interfejsu net.wlan0 będzie zapewne mile widziana.

----------

## psotnik

W sumie to nic niezwyklego w configu interfejsu nie mam

```

config_ESSID=( "WLAN" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

Jeżeli  chodiz o config klienta dhcp to nawet go nie mam, czyli jakies defaultoy sa. Jezeli wporwadze statyczne adresy dla tego interfejsu to polaczenie mam bardzo szybko, z tym dhcp to ruletka, zwlaszcza jezeli mam slaba sile AP. Niezbyt rozumiem poco dhcp sprawdza adres ktory otrzymał?

----------

## Bialy

Mam to samo na profilu hardened.

Jądro 2.6.25.

Prawdę mówiąc, mi to nie przeszkadza. Tylko spotkałem się z tym pierwszy raz i nie wiem czy to jest "normalne".

----------

## ChRisiu

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  *   Bringing up wlan0
> ...

 

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP#Pakiety_protoko.C5.82u_DHCP

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> wlan0: checking 192.168.0.2 is available on attached networks
> ...

 

man dhcpcd

man dhcpcd.conf

----------

## Bialy

 *ChRisiu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP#Pakiety_protoko.C5.82u_DHCP

 

Dzięki, teraz chociaż wiem jak działa protokół DCHP  :Laughing: 

Gdyby nie Ty żyłbym w błogiej niewiedzy  :Wink: 

 *ChRisiu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> man dhcpcd
> 
> man dhcpcd.conf

 

Czasami zdaża mi się wykorzystać man.

Zastanawia mnie dlaczego on tak wypluwa to na konsole.

Mam 3 kompy z Gentoo (x86, AMD64 i x86 hardened) i tylko na hardened mam takie coś.

2 wcześniejsze nie były od dłuższego czasu aktualizowane.... Może w tym leży przyczyna  :Question: 

----------

## ChRisiu

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Gdyby nie Ty żyłbym w błogiej niewiedzy 

 

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Czasami zdaża mi się wykorzystać man. 

 

bardziej chodziło mi o psotnika - wygląda, że nie wiedział/nie sprzyjał mu...   :Wink: 

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> 2 wcześniejsze nie były od dłuższego czasu aktualizowane.... Może w tym leży przyczyna 

 

to od którejś wersji dhcpcd tak działa, u mnie wcześniej też tego nie było

----------

## psotnik

Przyznam sie dalej nie wiem co z tym zrobic   :Sad: 

-jak pozbyć się komunikatów klienta dhcp

-przejrzalem podane mauale i dhclient.conf do klienta dhcp,  nie wiem jak pozbyć się DHCP Acknowledge,  wydaje mi się że najdlużej i wlaśnie na tym wisi klient DHCP. Mam marną sieć WiFi i poprotu mam timeout przy dhcp często.

----------

## Bialy

Nie mam teraz możliwości sprawdzenia, ale próbowałeś opcji:

```
−b

−K

```

  :Question: 

----------

## ChRisiu

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Nie mam teraz możliwości sprawdzenia, ale próbowałeś opcji:
> 
> ```
> −b
> 
> ...

 

@psotnik: lub dopisać w /etc/dhcpcd.conf: background

Nie wyłącza to samego sprawdzania, a jedynie ukrywa wszystkie informacje klienta dhcp (przy okazji niestety nie pokaże też otrzymanego adresu).

Samo sprawdzanie jest czasem potrzebne - klient sprawdza czy otrzymany z serwera adres nie jest już używany - do wyłączenia tego użyj opcji -A lub dopisz w w /etc/dhcpcd.conf: noarp.

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> −K
> 
> ...

 

lub nolink - nie wyświetli informacji o statusie linii

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> bo czesto mam timeout i do bani

 

Na timeout'a:

 *man dhcpcd.conf wrote:*   

> timeout seconds
> 
>              The default timeout for waiting for a DHCP response is 30 seconds
> 
>              which may be too long or too short and can be changed here.

 

 *man dhcpcd wrote:*   

> -t, --timeout seconds
> 
>              Timeout after seconds, instead of the default 30.  A setting of 0
> 
>              seconds causes dhcpcd to wait forever to get a lease.

 

----------

## psotnik

@Bialy @ChRisiu thx za łopatologiczna odpowiedz.  noarp oraz background i dziala wszystko OK. jeszcze raz thx.

----------

